# Sig request - Bendo!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - as the title states I'd like a new sig with the one and only Ben Henderson 

Artisticly you're free to do what you want, as long as you've got Bendo in there somehow, and - if you're kind enough, my name in the bottom corner 

Here are some pictures to work with if you need it:





































So go nuts, color, black/white whatever  Just make it look awesome! I really like those closeup of fighters faces BTW 

Thank you for all who give it a shot


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gonna have to download photoshop on to the new laptop and give this a go. Really like the source photo's you provided.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome mate! Can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dislike the font but just wasn't working. Here is what I got anyhow. Been to long for me.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like it mate  The purple is perfect for team "Purple Penetrators"


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I like it, great colour usage.

I'm so starting a team with Swp.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

K R Y said:


> I like it, great colour usage.
> 
> I'm so starting a team with Swp.


That would be awesome!  Red Rangers FTW 

- Blue Bobby's

- Black Bangers


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

even though u already got it I still would like to try it with that first picture. Might not be until this weekend though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Steph05050 said:


> even though u already got it I still would like to try it with that first picture. Might not be until this weekend though.


I appreciate all efforts


----------

